# Blackpool illuminations cruise.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys and girls it was suggested we do a Blackpool illuminations cruise outside our normal monthly meets. The consensus of opinion last night was that we do this on the evening of Thursday the 21st October. 
Here's a link to Blackpool illuminations.
http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/wha ... uminations

Link to the Charnock Richard services.
http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.p ... 4&show=map

Meet up at Charnock Richard services between Junc 27 and 28 on the M6. Meeting time 7-30pm. We will park in the multi story car park above the bus terminus which is open till 11pm. We can park up and have a short stay in Blackpool to buy some rock, even eat there if you so wish.

More details to follow . I will update this first post so you won't have to trawl through the thread to keep up to date. OK so in the meantime get your name down for what promises to be a great cruise. I will start the list as per.

Les.
ImolaTT.
tony_rigby_uk. 
leeleegod.
Burns.
gday.
Sonatina.
Shak.
Marco34.
Shell.
dbairduk.
bigsyd.
Grahamstt
Sutty


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

put me down then please


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

I'm up for this one Les


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Put me on the list please Sir Les!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Les.
> ImolaTT.
> leeleegod.
> Burns.
> Tony RIgby


Deffo in for this one... always a good laugh in the illuminations... are we all going to stay together though :roll:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

You do realise that you will have to bling up your cars with some lights before hand don't you?! You can't do a TT cruise to Blackpool illuminations without being part of the show!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry can't make it, excellent idea though Les but why a midweek date?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> Sorry can't make it, excellent idea though Les but why a midweek date?


Simple as with most cruises I do I ask what people would like. Well those who come to the meets and I don't take the credit for the idea to run this cruise others at the meet on Wednesday do. Weekends in Blackpool while the lights are on can be a nightmare with traffic.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry can't make it, excellent idea though Les but why a midweek date?
> ...


 Ok, thanks for the explanation, are you still coming to the Ponderosa?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 Is it the 26th Sept? If so I should be OK for this. BTW tip for you always update the first post of your thread that way people don;t have to trawl through pages of posts to find the info needed.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes it is, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Count me in for Blackpool [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm up for that ... it'll be my first ever so please be nice! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gday said:


> I'm up for that ... it'll be my first ever so please be nice! :wink:


We are ALWAYS nice, we only eat Mk2 owners


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I enjoyed the last Blackpool run out Les - put me down mate - I was away over to Harrogate on the last NW meet and I'm currently down in South Wales - good-quality driving down here .... back soon!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

les said:


> gday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for that ... it'll be my first ever so please be nice! :wink:
> ...


Mmmm yummy!


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm up for this Les  should be good

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gday said:


> I'm up for that ... it'll be my first ever so please be nice! :wink:


Genie??? The car is called Genie? is it in a bottle? :lol: :lol: LOL, were all a good bunch and you'll be more than welcome... is anyone taking the walkies? or got on i can borrow? (may buy some before hand nto sure yet)

oh and anyone at awesome on wednesday come and say hi !!! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> gday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for that ... it'll be my first ever so please be nice! :wink:
> ...


Tony, I will be taking 6 walkies or just 4 depending on numbers.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Put me on this list too please Les. Will we stop off anywhere in Blackpool?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Dammmmmmmmmmn missing body tone and abs blast, only for u Sara 

Put me and Lee down please


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmn missing body tone and abs blast, only for u Sara
> 
> Put me and Lee down please


Haha - I'm sure it won't do you any harm! Plus, this little piggie will be missing spinning (a really good one too!) so am in the same boat! Saw the pics of your baby's new boots on Facebook - beautiful! 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stick us down for a possible Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on you guys what are you waiting for this promises to be a laugh and its only around and hours drive for most. What about you Blackpool peeps you can join up with us on route if you prefer. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just updated the first post on this thread with further details such as meeting place and time etc so check it out.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Any chance of booking that great Chippy in Blackpool again for a meal on the night Les ? 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> Any chance of booking that great Chippy in Blackpool again for a meal on the night Les ?
> 
> Cheers, Mark


 I was thinking that Mark however not sure it will still be open by thew time we get there. I recon it would be around 9- 9-30pm after the illuminations cruise. I could always ring them and find out though but not very hopeful to be honest. Anyway what about that diet  lol


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> Count me in for Blackpool [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


Les did my bulbs put you off?? :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

les said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of booking that great Chippy in Blackpool again for a meal on the night Les ?
> ...


Yes good point re: closing time. We may be looking at taking pot luck with a Blackpool restaurant or local watering hole ... bog roll going in the fridge as we speak :lol: ... all assuming there's enough time that is come the end of the night.

Anyway what about that diet  lol[/quote]
:lol: when visiting the seaside towns i adopt my 'see food' diet plan :lol: :wink:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


 :lol: when visiting the seaside towns i adopt my 'see food' diet plan :lol: :wink:

Cheers, Mark[/quote]

Well they do lightly battered fish for those with ermmmm more ample proportions [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

les said:


> Come on you guys what are you waiting for this promises to be a laugh and its only around and hours drive for most. What about you Blackpool peeps you can join up with us on route if you prefer. :?


fri or sat night yes, thurs no - not when i start work at 6am


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Come on you guys what are you waiting for this promises to be a laugh and its only around and hours drive for most. What about you Blackpool peeps you can join up with us on route if you prefer. :?
> ...


 You can please some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time. :roll: Anyway we have other meets organised as per the NW groups in events.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

les said:


> AudiDoDatDen said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


should be at Krispy Kreme if i'm not away


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Sonatina said:


> Any chance of booking that great Chippy in Blackpool again for a meal on the night Les ?
> 
> Cheers, Mark


Which one? Don't suppose it's partners? Best chippy I have been to if it is!

If you can gaurantee it's not raining I will come :lol: Last year I got out to get some pop for the others in our car and the traffic set off and I was lost like a child for over an hour!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of booking that great Chippy in Blackpool again for a meal on the night Les ?
> ...


This one.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant ... gland.html

Yep guaranteed no rain. :roll:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just checked and Im on nights this week, bummer. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> dbairduk said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


Chips were a bit dry there Les, plus you need to eat them outside, classic style! That said I can't recommend anywhere!! :roll:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it still on? If so stick my name down.. Will be joining at the start of the M55 from Preston/Broughton.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> Is it still on? If so stick my name down.. Will be joining at the start of the M55 from Preston/Broughton.


Yes very much still on. More information to come nearer the time on the TTF thread. Thanks.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stick us down for a deffo Les, sorry missed last night had a lot on, will settle up with you on that day or if i see you b4


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's the list of those indicating they will be attending. If I have missed any off or others wish to come on this cruise then please let me know. All welcome of course.

Les.
ImolaTT.
tony_rigby_uk. 
leeleegod.
Burns.
gday.
Sonatina.
Shak.
Marco34.
Shell.
dbairduk.
bigsyd.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for Blackpool [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]
> ...


You haven't left me off just cos I was late for Krispy Kreme have you


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope to be on this one too. Life has been hectic lately so I've missed a couple of TT meets.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamstt said:
> ...


Your on now mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

14 cars so far thats if Shell will turn up


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i will........ i hope if nothing pops up like!!!

Had a busy few weeks, just moved into Lee's house up in Fomrby :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope I can still make this, somethings cropped up that I'm trying to get out of..........


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTsline02 said:


> Hope I can still make this, somethings cropped up that I'm trying to get out of..........


I hope I can make it in my TT it's back at Awesome first thing Monday morning to iron out 2 fault codes I hope :? If not I will have to come in whatever bus I have available. :roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

home town blackpool but live in southport now going to see my parents and the rest of the clan will catch up with you there just need to firm up times


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

This cruise is this coming Thursday evening all welcome. Check out the first post of this thread for details.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

there is a possibility here as I have no clients on Thursday evening


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> there is a possibility here as I have no clients on Thursday evening


 Come on Dani you know you want to come


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Let's do it woo woo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Let's do it woo woo


 [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys and girls just 2 days to go. I tried phoning the Yorkshire fisheries this evening but no answer so I suspect it will be closed Thursday evening as well. Don't forget we meet at 7-30pm at the Charnoc Richard services Just after junc 27 M6. All welcome of course. Check out the first post of this thread for more details.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I tried phoning the Yorkshire fisheries this evening but no answer so I suspect it will be closed Thursday evening as well.


How about a place with good veggie options on the menu


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so whats the plan les?

are we driving through the illuminations in a convoy and then back to the carpark or are we just parking up and walking the illuminations? or are we just parking up and going for some rock and food and not bothering with the illuminations?

it's not really very clear on what we're doing? i'm probably gonna have kelly and the little ones with me.. so the illuminations is kind of a big part of it..

not sure if anyone else is bringing little ones.. :?


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Have a great run, Im on nights [smiley=bigcry.gif] . A few of us are off to Cosford Sunday am if anybodies interested let me know.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=183581


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mentioned earlier something had cropped up and unfortunatley although I tried - can't get out of it - so, will miss tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif] hope you all have a good one, catch you at the next NW meet


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Tony I will be bringing along a little one.... Linda
We will be along for the lights but we will not be hanging around later as we will have to get back for the dogs
This will be the 1st outing for lindas new car
All remember to bring your walkie talkies along
See u all on Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I will have Emily and her little daughter (3months) so I hope the baby seat fits the TT or it will be Civic again
Graham


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

I could well be up for this and really fancy a blast out to Blackpool. It will be a VERYYYYYY last minute decision tho as stuff to sort after work :roll:

Mrs A might be with me but if not i'll be "Billy no mates" on me own...... unless my son fancies it ?

Will post tomoz


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Les and all I'm afraid i'm a non-starter on Thursday  Just back from Malta yesterday and have a backlog of teaching commitments through the evenings. Hopefully I can get out on the next monthly meet. Sorry again.

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> so whats the plan les?
> 
> are we driving through the illuminations in a convoy and then back to the carpark or are we just parking up and walking the illuminations? or are we just parking up and going for some rock and food and not bothering with the illuminations?
> 
> ...


*Ok here s the plan. not much of a plan but here it is anyway.*

1/ Meet Charnoc Richards service just after junc 27 M6 at 7-30pm sharp. Be there or be left behind. 
2/ Drive to Blackpool in convoy.
3/ Join the golden mile and cruise along the illuminations to the end. There are sign posts for the Illuminations along the way as you near Blackpool.
4/ Turn back along the golden mile at the end and park at the top of the multi story car park over the bus station (the one we used over Wilkinsons shuts at 8pm  ) THE BUS STATION CAR PARK CLOSES AT 11PM last time I was there a few months back so all should be well.
5/ Unfortunately the Yorkshire Fisheries Chippy appears to be closed late evening (I tried t ring them yesterday at 6-30pm but no answer)
6/ Spend sometime in Blackpool as long as you wish and just head back when you want going your separate ways.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Les

Me & Shell might be a little bit late getting to the services as Shell normally doesnt get home until about 6:30-6:45pm.

Could you txt her and let us know when you are leaving the services, we can then tell you were we are upto.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Another one that I can't manage as I'm working this evening. Have fun!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > so whats the plan les?
> ...


Sounds like a plan, I'm sure there'll be other chippies should anyone want to eat.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have a good one and hopefully see some of you next week.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Have a good one and hopefully see some of you next week.
> Steve


Where? what's happenin!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good one and hopefully see some of you next week.
> ...


Oh the RR day!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a couple of hours to go now guys and girls and don't be late. :roll: 7-30pm meet up then the cruise to Blackpool.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les,

Although I am TT less at the mo, myself cheryl and the family will be tagging along  in, should I dare say it, a shitroen c2 

See you at the services, I will try to park far away from you all so as not to lower the tone :lol:

Mark


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Only just got in !!!!

So sadly i'm not gonna make my first TT meet 

I'm sure there will be others.

Have a good night.

SPECKS 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Les for an illuminating evening in good company. The discussions in the Blackpool carpark were most revealing about all thing engine :lol: :lol: 
Looking fw to next year's Blackpool do


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will have to see how some of the pic's turned out and if worth posting up on here later hopefully there will be.  
Hope all enjoyed the lights esp the little ones. Sorry I drove so slow but I had to so that Miss Burns could keep up. :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, you're so funny Les! Would have had no problem keeping up had we not all got split up as we set off from the regroup :roll: and then got stuck behind some pikey in a camper van!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Haha, you're so funny Les! Would have had no problem keeping up had we not all got split up as we set off from the regroup :roll: and then got stuck behind some pikey in a camper van!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


You always have an excuse Miss Burns just like anybody employed in the legal profession :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK here's some of the best pic's we took last night but low light and in some cases trying to take pic's in low light with the car moving proved almost impossible.
The start of the Illuminations.








We have a convoy.








Parked up in the multi.








Lights.
















The tower all lit up.








more lights, a tram train and boat.
















Big wheel








Now this is not a good pic at all due to it being very dark but I have done the best I can with it. That perv Shack insisted I post at least one pic up of the crowd just as they were coming out of the Rocky Horror show in a small theater as we passed by.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Haha, you're so funny Les! Would have had no problem keeping up had we not all got split up as we set off from the regroup :roll: and then got stuck behind some pikey in a camper van!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Pikey in a camper van!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm a little blurry Les. Was this before you went off to buy some fishnets or after? :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope Shak appreciates it!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Rocky Horror Show - is that where they were from?! I didn't realise - just thought there were loads of girls dressed like tarts!!! And no, I'm not kidding!

It was a good night though. Just a shame that most of Blackpool appeared to be closed! :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Rocky Horror Show - is that where they were from?! I didn't realise - just thought there were loads of girls dressed like tarts!!! And no, I'm not kidding!
> 
> It was a good night though. Just a shame that most of Blackpool appeared to be closed! :roll:


Yes they were. Still no excuse to wear nout, they are still like tarts!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jan was disappointed if she had known about the Rocky Horror Show she would have come dressed as one of them :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Jan was disappointed if she had known about the Rocky Horror Show she would have come dressed as one of them :lol:


There's always next year tell her!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Shell & I had a mint time - good to see all the usuals plus a few new faces.

Gutted I didnt take my camera....was in too much of a rush and forgot it after the car had a flat battery when we went to get it out the garage!!

Had a good blast home through some country lanes with Sooty much to the disgust of Shell!! LOL!

Roll on the next meet.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice to see the picies,looks like you all had a great time. 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Did anybody else take any pic's? Come on guys post them up if you did.


----------

